# pop up camper canvas



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I am in need of replacing all of the canvas on my pop up.:help: Does anyone know where I can get that done?


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

go to a place thaT sells your make of popup..


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

This site has everything you will need. My buddy replaced all his stuff due to rodents and it looked brand new.

http://www.rvworkshop.com/

Wayne


----------

